# Psalter pointed for chanting



## SRoper (Jun 6, 2013)

Does there exist a psalter pointed for chanting in a good modern English translation (ESV or NKJV)? The closest I can find is the Lutheran Service Book which uses the ESV, but the pew edition does not have all the Psalms and has a bunch of stuff I don't want or need. Is my best bet to buy a copy of the ESV Psalms and roll my own?


----------



## SRoper (Jun 17, 2013)

I guess the sound of crickets tells me everything I need to know.


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 18, 2013)

I am not aware of a printed psalter in a form suitable for chanting, but years ago I stumbled upon a Lutheran website that had recordings of all the psalms chanted in the KJV. You can find those here: Psalm Tones. Not a modern translation as you requested, but it's what I'm aware of, and it may be of use. Perhaps you can borrow the patterns and try fitting them to the ESV.


----------



## Tim (Jun 18, 2013)

Also, the 1973 RPCNA Psalter (Book of Psalms for Singing) has perhaps 4 psalms presented, with musical notation, as a chant. The subsequent RPCNA Psalter (Book of Psalms for Worship) does not have any chants.


----------

